# Frustrated Fishing



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

We just can't figure it out. Lately we have been snake bit.
We've tried all the usual places and more. We've used every technique we know and we just can't seem to find the bite lately. Granted we haven't fished as much as usual. 

Today we fished hard from sunup till 2:30 when the front moved in. We were in phone contact with 3 other boats and we all pretty much struck out. And we were all fishing different parts of the bay. (Mostly on the south side and in west bay.)

Hop caught a 29" red and a few sandies early then I think he was skunked from then on. Lee hadn't caught any thing the last time we spoke. Jerry caught one sandy early then we both stuck a few late on. 
One of the sandies I caught was the biggest I've ever seen caught. I wanted to get a sharpy out and put some dots on him. 

About 30 minutes before the front I did manage to pick up one nice trout.
I'm guessing she was 22" and she had been eating well cause she was a bit porky.

On a side note:
That little bionic sandy fought harder than the big trout. He shook his head, took drag and danced on the water with his mouth wide open like a real pro.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I bet that is a gulf trout and not a sandy.....although I've never seen them in the bay, except for the ship channel.
We use to fish for them alot at the yaught basin, in the winter, when I was a kid.
Your right, fun to catch,.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

February has just been downright tough after a fairly good January. We obviously don't have this figured out yet, but we're working on it! I thought the $100 I spent at the CCA banquet last night would satisfy the fish Gods (no, I'm not really a pagan) but I guess it simply wasn't enough. My guess(es) is/are that: 1) we're not fishing where the fish are, or 2) we're not throwing what they want, or 3) we're not fishing at the right time, or 4) we should take up golf. Very well could be all of them and some more. I had better luck playing Black Jack a few weeks ago in Vegas and those are some hard odds to beat. Maybe things will improve by next....November?

The best part of the day for me (besides taking Jay's picture with a fat girl) was finding out how the Pathfinder slides off and on the trailer with the new bunk slicks. They are slick!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

you are not alone... 

welcome to the skunk train sir, now boarding! (i'll be you're conductor)


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*Tough Fishing*

If Mullet and Fishwish couldn't find 'em, I'm sure I wouldn't. I thought about going today, but instead I worked my wife's flower beds with mulch. I think I would have still enjoyed the fishless fishing better....


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*tt*

Geezer we need to go after them again this spring.

Redfisher Ray, 
Too bad I had to work a half day on Friday I would have loved to make it down to Maty with you. How did ya'll end up doing?


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Mullet on one hand i'm sorry for the slow trips you've been having but on the other hand i'm glad to see others besides myself struggling because it keeps my pride up that i'm a good fisherman & its just slow/locked jaw ect..

don't give up & keep the reports & pics. coming good,bad or ugly!


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Fishing is hard right now. I believe with the weather like it has been fish are in a transition mode. Buddy went out today and picked up seven keeper trout and one flounder. Stick with it sounds like you have a network of fishing buddies. So try diffrent things, mabey try some early spring techniques.


----------



## KENNERMAN (Jul 23, 2004)

It was tough for everyone


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Yep, i have to agree.. It is tough for everyone..

I fished just 1 time on my days off and it SUCKEDDDD bad....


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

Redfishr said:


> I bet that is a gulf trout and not a sandy.....although I've never seen them in the bay, except for the ship channel.
> We use to fish for them alot at the yaught basin, in the winter, when I was a kid.
> Your right, fun to catch,.


Ive always thought that gulf trout is the same as sand trout.
Whats the difference? Ive seen "gulf trout" on reports and just thought they were talking about sand trout.


----------



## shoal me the money2 (Jan 10, 2008)

I thought I was the only one, slim pickings for me too, had good moving tide and baite, maybe the fish just were biting. Hang in there. Tight Lines!!!!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Looked like a big Sandy to me, I've caught some porkers out at the Dike before.


----------



## TomL (May 1, 2007)

I went down last weekend with a buddy and we kayaked wished with very little success...I'm not sure I've ever seen it that slow...especially in the lights at night...we caught fish, but there was definitely nothing to write home about. Funny thing though, when we first pulled up to catch some bait, we noticed one of our favorites lights with trout/baitfish everywhere and that got us thinking it would be on like Donkey-Kong...yet by the time we opened up the beach house and got our gear ready about 2 hours had passed and when we finally launched all of the nice sized trout were gone. There was a front moving through last weekend and we were wondering if a drop in the barometric pressure might have had something to do with it??? Who knows...but at least I know I'm not the only one struggling.


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice trout mullet yeah it was slow for me to.....


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Fishing's been slow here too, but I've had some boat problems that have slowed me down, that and the wind. 
We're in a transitional period I believe (that's what you call it when fishing's slow). The water temp. has been fluctuating up and down almost 10 degrees in the last few weeks. The photo period is affecting the fish too, with the hours of daylight getting longer (sun coming up earlier). 

Yesterday, 2/21 i waded several places on the S. shore before I found a bite. I caught two Ok trout and seven reds at the end of the outgoing tide over shell & mud casting to deeper water. 

Yesterday morning I noticed birds working something tiny, like red worms or more likely little glass minnows. Big trout should be spawning over sand, along grass edges soon.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

I don't fish much during the months of February and March they are always slow. I spend my time working on the boat. I have heard several guides at the boat and fishing show comment that they like having these events during this time because the fishing is slow.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Slow in numbers, but it's big momma trout time! I fish for that one bite.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Mullet said:


> One of the sandies I caught was the biggest I've ever seen caught. I wanted to get a sharpy out and put some dots on him.


Now that is the sense of humor or a well defined fisherman...LOL

At least you caught a few...Another good day out..

BTW,

( from TPWD )

Gulf trout grow a bit larger (the state record is 6.91 pounds) and are more silver in appearance than sand trout.

Both species sport an orange coloration inside their jaws. _The only way to distinguish between the two is to count the rays of the anal fin. The sand trout has 11; the gulf trout has eight or nine._


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Cool tip Capt. Dave.
It was a slow one yesterday. And to top it off the water in West was pretty nasty.
Here's the red that was caught.








It hit a brown devil eye plum/chartruse.

--Hop


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

I know you dont work for Gyco but you just saved me bunch of money in 15 min or less ,, good report anyway


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*High Winds + High Pressure = Lockjaw*



kenny said:


> Slow in numbers, but it's big momma trout time! I fish for that one bite.


Couldn't have said it better myself kenny.

Nice Red Hop, Good Catch in crudy conditons.

Marc


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

"transition period" is that like a baseball team being in a "re-building stage" LOL 

I'm gonna go out tomorrow and drink beer in my boat, catching is optional. Then I know I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Mullet said:


> Geezer we need to go after them again this spring.
> 
> Redfisher Ray,
> Too bad I had to work a half day on Friday I would have loved to make it down to Maty with you. How did ya'll end up doing?


I didnt go. The northeast wind scared me....I have only had luck on south to southeast winds there, in the past.
I fished locally and got 2 flounders and 2 slot reds.....shoulda had a limit but lost 3 to oysters. The flounders were by-catch, not trying for them.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

i went yesterday only caught 2 trout..fishing has been tough lately also


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

trio-assassin said:


> Ive always thought that gulf trout is the same as sand trout.
> Whats the difference? Ive seen "gulf trout" on reports and just thought they were talking about sand trout.


 You may be right. When I was young, we always referred to the big "sand Trout" as gulf trout. They were really huge up to three poounds. I have seen some come in from offshore that looked like bass with that toaster shape.
But the other species in the gulf is the silver seatrout and looks similar to the sand trout.........but to my surprize, they dont get as big as the sand trout.
So the so called gulf trout is indeed a sand trout.
Thanks for asking, it made me look it up...........


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

well guys the salt water species haven't been cooperating for me so i hit up the freshes today they don't seem to mind the constantly changing weather. check out the full report in the fresh water forum in a little bit. 

not to hijack your thread Mullet!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

YUM


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice report on fresh water. I, however, stay away from those deep lakes. I am afraid to drown in that deep water. Like bays, fall off boat and stand up with water up to your knees on high tide. LOL


----------

